# What is your recommendation or request for a photo gift this season?



## privatebydesign (Dec 6, 2015)

Kinda tired of all the regurgitated bickering threads so here is some more lighthearted fodder. 

What are you either going to buy for somebody, or hope to receive this season, and do you have any out of the box recommendations for others to give as gifts?

To buy: I have to find a camera that gives better than phone quality but can send those images direct to a phone. Doesn't the G5X do that?

To get: Nothing, I am pretty happy at this point, though am awaiting that 1DX mkII announcement to see if I am going that way or the 5DSR.

Recommendation for others: Canon Selphy CP910 printer. I recently did a trip to Central America and being able to print images for people on the spot is a game changer for the type of images I often shoot. But it is incredibly versatile, it can print from any WiFi device and has an SD slot, it makes it's own 'hotspot' so no network is needed, it can run off a battery, you can do basic edits on it or in your camera, you can connect your camera direct to it to do edits, crops, etc and then use that print button! Don't laugh, my 1DS MkIII has never seen so much menu action ;D It is small and light enough to take away if you want or just stick in a camera bag and take to family functions etc. It doesn't have inkjet nozzles to clog. Prints are what photography is all about, people LOVE prints. It costs less than $90!!!!!!

So lets hear yours.........


----------



## zim (Dec 6, 2015)

New monitor calibrator for me please Santa


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 6, 2015)

a 5dmk3 is my dream

reality no idea


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 7, 2015)

A nice Canon Speedlite 600-RT PLEASE luv, because Im a bit of a flashy person.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 7, 2015)

A better monitor, or a 16-35 f/4 L


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been very blessed, and have more than I need, really, including most all of the items mentioned above.

I've had my 5D3 for 3 years now, and it's awesome. Rarely pick up my 5D (classic) or 20D any longer. I should find someone to pass them along to. I'd probably do so when the 5DIV is released, at which time I'll pick up a 2nd 5D3 at closeout prices.

The 16-35/4L is also great, have had mine for about a year, and it's a substantial improvement over the 17-40.

I bought 4 600-RTs when their price dipped below $600 each; I know you can get them for $450 now, but they've been a godsend for the 3½ years I've had them in service.

Very satisfied with my ColorMunki Photo, in the monitor (and printer!) calibration department.

I concur with the OP's comments about the Canon Selphy printer. Mine is only the 900 model, and I had to find a workaround for using it under Windows 10, but once I solved that, it's continued to provide great on-the-spot prints. Here's a link to an excellent bag for carrying / storing the Selphy, and it's even $5 less than I paid for mine 2 years ago!

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B008529VGY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

There's really nothing photography-related on my wish list, until Canon releases a 50mm IS USM lens. (Except, perhaps, a better-quality tripod foot for my 100-400 II ...


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

A 16-35 f/4 L


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 8, 2015)

A Zeiss EC Epiplan-Neofluar 10x/0.25 HD DIC M27 or the EC Epiplan-Apochromat 10x/0.3 HD DIC M27 version; still debating the pros-cons of NA vs. WD. A microscope objective to do z-stacking on a Zeiss Axioskop 2plus using my 5DsR and a modified Cognysis stacker motor on the fine focus. If Santa is very nice, also a Zeiss LD EC Epiplan-Neofluar 20x/0.22 DIC M27.

Santa already dropped of some goodies earlier on (NEC PA322UHD).


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 8, 2015)

I would love to receive a bran spanking new 1DXII. Now that I am awake and that fantasy has vanished, a more realistic gift to get/give, a gift card to B&H would be sweet.

sek


----------



## grainier (Dec 8, 2015)

A 70D or perhaps T6s. No, 70D I think, but I won't get it as I am not willing to pop more than $500 on a spare body.

PS. If Santa comes across a refurb 70-200/2.8 II at 15% off he is told to go all in.


----------

